# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - lokakuu 2009

## Albert

1.10.: Kuljettajakurssi näköjään harjoitteli nivelvaunun työntämistä variolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu 76 taas linjalla 4 tänään 2.10.

----------


## ess

Variotrameihin #208, #211 ja #222 on vaihdettu jousien tilalle kumibufferit (mitä ikinä sitten lienevätkään). Nämä ovat ilmeisesti koekäytössä pari kuukautta. Kuljettajia varten ohjaamossa on palautevihko, mutta matkustajien mielipidettä ei taideta pahemmin kysellä. Joku innokas harrastaja voisi tehdä ekskursion ja kommentoida vaikka tänne kokemuksiaan. #211 on testaamatta allekirjoittaneella, mutta joka vaunussa nuo ovat tietääkseni eri jäykkyysasteilla. #208 tuntui selvästi löysemmältä kuin #222.

----------


## Kotkalainen

3.10. Linjat

Välipalamanne 165 kääntyi n. klo 14.45 Castréninkadulta Toiselle linjalle tilausajossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tilausajovaunuja oli useita (3.10.), edellä havaitun 165:n lisäksi mm. Keppi-Karia HKL 12.

----------


## NS

> Variotrameihin #208, #211 ja #222 on vaihdettu jousien tilalle kumibufferit (mitä ikinä sitten lienevätkään). Nämä ovat ilmeisesti koekäytössä pari kuukautta. Kuljettajia varten ohjaamossa on palautevihko, mutta matkustajien mielipidettä ei taideta pahemmin kysellä. Joku innokas harrastaja voisi tehdä ekskursion ja kommentoida vaikka tänne kokemuksiaan.


Ahaa, tuo selittääkin paljon. Matkustin hiljattain vaunun 211 nelososassa, ja ihmettelin miten vaunu huojui ja hytkyi hetken aikaa jokaisen pysähdyksen jälkeen.

----------


## risukasa

3.10.09

7A:n matalavaunu kävi 17.20 aikoihin kääntymässä Arenatalon silmukassa. Syy ilmeisesti kolari Snellulla noin tuntia aikaisemmin.

4.10.09

Töölön hallimies näköjään tykkää laittaa #76:tta vuoroon 76...  :Wink:

----------


## risukasa

Vielä yksi havainto muistiinpanoista 3.10.09: Vaunuun 227 on asennettu seinille jonkinlaisia levyjä, joiden tarkoitukseksi tulisi ensi arvaamalta mieleen vaikkapa näyttöpaneelien kiinnitys. Mikä mahtaa olla oikeasti homman nimi, pitänee kysellä joskus joltain.

----------


## risukasa

5.10.09

#110 otettiin pois linjalta kesken päivän, lähetteessä olisi katkaisuhoitoa...

----------


## iiko

> 3.10.09
> 
> 7A:n matalavaunu kävi 17.20 aikoihin kääntymässä Arenatalon silmukassa. Syy ilmeisesti kolari Snellulla noin tuntia aikaisemmin.


Tästäpä tuli mieleen: miten tuo vaihde muuten toimii? Siinähän ei ole kiskossa ollenkaan katkoa tuon vaihteen kohdalla.

----------


## rvk1249

> Tästäpä tuli mieleen: miten tuo vaihde muuten toimii? Siinähän ei ole kiskossa ollenkaan katkoa tuon vaihteen kohdalla.


Vaihde toimii samalla lailla kuin muutkin, ainoastaan tarvitsee noudattaa äärimmäistä varovaisuutta (< 5km/h), jos kääntyy ko paikasta vasemmalle, sillä oikeanpuoleiset pyörät nousevat ristikossa kiskon päälle, ja ainoastaan vasemmat renkaat pitävät vaunun suunnassansa.

----------


## risukasa

> Vaihde toimii samalla lailla kuin muutkin, ainoastaan tarvitsee noudattaa äärimmäistä varovaisuutta (< 5km/h), jos kääntyy ko paikasta vasemmalle, sillä oikeanpuoleiset pyörät nousevat ristikossa kiskon päälle, ja ainoastaan vasemmat renkaat pitävät vaunun suunnassansa.


Risteävän laippauran yli hyppäävät laipat myös tekevät kiskonsyrjään aika julmat lovet, varsinkin jos ajaa turhan kovaa. Myös Kauppatorilta ja Sture-AKK-risteyksestä löytyvät tuollaiset pääsuunnalle syväuraiset ristikot, siellä pääsee tarkemmin näkemään millaista runtua kiskot ottavat tuosta poikkeavalle ajamisesta.

----------


## iiko

> Vaihde toimii samalla lailla kuin muutkin, ainoastaan tarvitsee noudattaa äärimmäistä varovaisuutta (< 5km/h), jos kääntyy ko paikasta vasemmalle, sillä oikeanpuoleiset pyörät nousevat ristikossa kiskon päälle, ja ainoastaan vasemmat renkaat pitävät vaunun suunnassansa.


Kas vain, sehän toimii sitten ihan niinkuin sen epäilinkin toimivan.  :Smile:  Ilmeisesti sopiva ainoastaan tuollaisiin vähän käytettyihin vaihteisiin, kuten tuo Arenatalon kurvi on.

----------


## jvarala

> 3.10.09
> 
> 7A:n matalavaunu kävi 17.20 aikoihin kääntymässä Arenatalon silmukassa. Syy ilmeisesti kolari Snellulla noin tuntia aikaisemmin.


Ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta miten 7A pääsee Arenatalon silmukkaan?

----------


## pehkonen

6.10.

#102 linjalla 7A

----------


## rvk1249

> Ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta miten 7A pääsee Arenatalon silmukkaan?



Snellmaninkadulla liikenne-este ja vuoro jumissa. Sitten, kun liikenne pääsi jatkamaan, ajetaan Aleksi - Rautatieasema - Kaisaniemi - Hakaniemi - Arenatalo - Hakaniemi.

----------


## Albert

> Variotrameihin #208, #211 ja #222 on vaihdettu jousien tilalle kumibufferit
> Joku innokas harrastaja voisi tehdä ekskursion ja kommentoida vaikka tänne kokemuksiaan.


Kovin innokas liene, mutta 208 saattoi tuntua jotenkin pehmeämmältä ja äänettömämmältä ja 222 vähemmän. 211 kokematta.
*Mutta* olisinko huomannut mitään eroja ilman ennakkotietoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------

6.10.: Henkilöauton ja raitiovaunun kolari Marian sairaalan kohdalla heti puolen päivän jälkeen. Ainakin yksi kasi kävi Kolmikulmassa kääntymässä.

----------


## Kaid

Päivän välipala (tai oikeammin iltapala):

6. 10. HKL 86 linjalla 3B/T (ex-B), havainnoitu Kaivokadulla 16:05 ja Simonkadulla 19:50.

----------


## ess

7.10.2009

#70 on ollut tänään ja eilen koeajolla pitkiä pätkiä. Vaunuun oli asennettu LCD-kilvet. Liekö toinen hapotettu ykkössarjalainen?

----------


## Kaid

7. 10.:

HKL 76:n seikkailut Töölön linjoilla jatkuvat, tänään(kin) linjalla 4.

----------


## rvk1249

Välipalalista:

76,80,85,86,91,*98*,99,101,102 ja tulossa 110 (6.10. ei oltu vielä katkaistu)

----------


## ess

> Välipalalista:
> 
> 76,80,85,86,91,*98*,99,101,102 ja tulossa 110 (6.10. ei oltu vielä katkaistu)


Saisko tuon saman kronologisessa järjestyksessä?

----------


## rvk1249

> Saisko tuon saman kronologisessa järjestyksessä?


80,85,76,86,101,102,99,91,98 (Liittämisjärjestys)

----------


## iiko

> 80,85,76,86,101,102,99,91,98 (Liittämisjärjestys)


Tänään palautui mieleeni taas se havainto, jonka olen jo aiemmin tehnyt: ihmiset eivät selvästikään vielä ole tottuneet näihin välipalalaitteisiin. Tänäänkin töihin mennessäni oli äiti lastenvaunujen kanssa korkeassa osassa. Samaten yksi vanha herra kiipesi ihan urakalla siihen korkeaan osaan, vaikka jalat olivat jo aika huonot. Ihan vastaavia huomioita olen tehnyt aiemminkin ja varsin usein. Kannattaisikohan lisätä sen välipalan huomiota esimerkiksi laittamalla korkeiden osien keskioviin nuolet välipalaa kohti sekä teksti "matalalattiainen välipala" tms. 

Nuolilla tarkoitan sitten ihan kunnollisen kokoisia nuolia, ei mitään vähän sinnepäin olevaa pikku-tarraa, joita esimerkiksi Varioissa on jokainen opastin. Sielläkin on usein joku äiti vaunujen kanssa ihan väärässä välikössä.

----------


## aki

8.10

7B / 162, havainto manskulta n. klo 12.50
9 / 50 ja 57, aikataulun mukaan ysillä pitäisi olla vain yksi korkea vuoro.

----------


## hmikko

> ihmiset eivät selvästikään vielä ole tottuneet näihin välipalalaitteisiin.


Pitäisköhän laittaa joku selvitys pysäkeille isojen kuvien kanssa  eri ratikkamalleista ja niiden matalalattiaisista ovista. Sitä olisi ehkä enemmän aikaa katsella ja rauhassa tajuta, että toiset ratikat ovat tasa-arvoisempia kuin toiset.

----------


## Albert

> 8.10
> 7B / 162, havainto manskulta n. klo 12.50.


Ja klo 14.30 seisoi jo Koskelassa.
8.10.: HKL 164 koeajolla.
HKL 175 ja 339 tilausajossa.
HKL 99 koeajolla ja HKL 70 samoin, mutta se sai kyytiä Koskelassa.
Kolarivaunut ovat HKL 210 (vasen etukulma) ja 240 (vasen kylki 1-moduli).

----------


## Jusa

> Kolarivaunut ovat HKL 210 (vasen etukulma) ja 240 (vasen kylki 1-moduli).


http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/2edb8...e-13429f7a51c7

----------


## GT8N

Useaan vaunuun on ulos ovien painonappien lähelle ilmestynyt tarra, jossa oli jokin Helsingin Energian iskulause tyyliin "ekotehokasta sähköä kaupunkiliikenteeseen".

----------


## rvk1249

> 8.10
> 
> 7B / 162, havainto manskulta n. klo 12.50
> 9 / 50 ja 57, aikataulun mukaan ysillä pitäisi olla vain yksi korkea vuoro.


Aikataulun mukaan ysillä on 6 vuoroa, joista tänään 5 oli matalaa ja 2 korkeaa. (5+2=7, eli siellä oli yksi ylimääräinen = kouluvaunu linjaharjoittelussa)

Kouluvaunuja oli muillakin linjoilla.

----------


## Albert

> http://www.vartti.fi/artikkeli/2edb8...e-13429f7a51c7


Vauriot nähtävissä SRS-uutisissa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kolarivaunut ovat HKL 210 (vasen etukulma) ja 240 (vasen kylki 1-moduli).


Jaa nääs mahtoiko missään vaihteessa tai kuljettajassa olla mitään vikaa, kun kyseessä oli Wauriotram. Wauriotramin ominaisuuksiinhan kuuluu suistua silloin tällöin kiskoilta, mutta sitähän ei saa julkisesti tunnustaa. Sen siitä saa kun ei ole normaaleja akseleita pyörissä...

----------


## Albert

> Jaa nääs mahtoiko missään vaihteessa tai kuljettajassa olla mitään vikaa, kun kyseessä oli Wauriotram. Wauriotramin ominaisuuksiinhan kuuluu suistua silloin tällöin kiskoilta, mutta sitähän ei saa julkisesti tunnustaa. Sen siitä saa kun ei ole normaaleja akseleita pyörissä...





> HKL:n liikennemestarin Eija Tuomosen mukaan onnettomuus johtui ilmeisesti kuljettajan tekemästä inhimillisestä vaihdevirheestä.


Että ilmeisesti 210 pyrki erehdyksessä Liisankadulta vasemmalle eli Varsapuiston pysäkin suuntaan. Itse en tiedä asiasta mitään muuta kuin olen lehdestä lukenut.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Perjantai-lauantaiyö 9.-10.10. klo 01 kolmosilla rättikilpivaunut 65 ja 68.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Karia-vaunu HKL 9 oli tilausajossa lauantaina 10.10.2009. Tuota yksilöä en muista aiemmin nähneeni liikenteessä "sen nykyisen elämän" aikana. HKL 164 oli myös liikenteessä, ja ymmärtääkseni tilausajossa sekin (havainto kaukaa).

----------


## rvk1249

> Karia-vaunu HKL 9 oli tilausajossa lauantaina 10.10.2009. Tuota yksilöä en muista aiemmin nähneeni liikenteessä "sen nykyisen elämän" aikana. HKL 164 oli myös liikenteessä, ja ymmärtääkseni tilausajossa sekin (havainto kaukaa).


9 oli viimeviikolla tilausajossa. 164 oli vuorossa 59 linjalla 6/8.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 164 oli vuorossa 59 linjalla 6/8.


Sopii oikein hyvin "kuvioon", paikka oli näet YT suunnassa 2. Väkeä oli vaunussa vain niin paljon, että kutosen normaalikuormaksi ei heti olisi arvannut.

Oliko vaunun 9 viimeviikkoinen liikkuminen ensimmäinen muu kuin koe- tai muu nk. virka-ajo?

----------


## jvarala

10.10.

101 linjaliikenteessä, 6/8:a puksutti alkuillasta.

----------


## ultrix

> Tänään palautui mieleeni taas se havainto, jonka olen jo aiemmin tehnyt: ihmiset eivät selvästikään vielä ole tottuneet näihin välipalalaitteisiin. Tänäänkin töihin mennessäni oli äiti lastenvaunujen kanssa korkeassa osassa. Samaten yksi vanha herra kiipesi ihan urakalla siihen korkeaan osaan, vaikka jalat olivat jo aika huonot. Ihan vastaavia huomioita olen tehnyt aiemminkin ja varsin usein. Kannattaisikohan lisätä sen välipalan huomiota esimerkiksi laittamalla korkeiden osien keskioviin nuolet välipalaa kohti sekä teksti "matalalattiainen välipala" tms. 
> 
> Nuolilla tarkoitan sitten ihan kunnollisen kokoisia nuolia, ei mitään vähän sinnepäin olevaa pikku-tarraa, joita esimerkiksi Varioissa on jokainen opastin. Sielläkin on usein joku äiti vaunujen kanssa ihan väärässä välikössä.


Tällainen olisi informatiivinen ratkaisu: http://i045.radikal.ru/0901/0a/28ac57a0085c.jpg

Miten muuten Nr-vaunuun edes mahtuu lastenvaunuilla kunnolla, meillä ainakin rattaiden pyörät on täytynyt irroittaa ennen kuin on mahtunut kaiteen ja oven välistä sisälle -> pysäkkiaika pitenee 30-60 sekuntia...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## risukasa

> Tällainen olisi informatiivinen ratkaisu: http://i045.radikal.ru/0901/0a/28ac57a0085c.jpg
> 
> Miten muuten Nr-vaunuun edes mahtuu lastenvaunuilla kunnolla, meillä ainakin rattaiden pyörät on täytynyt irroittaa ennen kuin on mahtunut kaiteen ja oven välistä sisälle -> pysäkkiaika pitenee 30-60 sekuntia...


Fiksuinta on taittaa vaunut kasaan pysäkillä niin nousu käy näppärästi.

----------


## Kaid

11. 10.

Viikonlopun kunniaksi HKL 76 linjalla 7A.

----------


## rvk1249

> 11. 10.
> 
> Viikonlopun kunniaksi HKL 76 linjalla 7A.


Ja vuorossa 76.

----------


## Compact

> Oliko vaunun 9 viimeviikkoinen liikkuminen ensimmäinen muu kuin koe- tai muu nk. virka-ajo?


On nähty turistiajossa perävaununsa kanssa elokuussa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

12.10. klo 13.20 Helsinki, Kaivokatu

Bussihavaintoketjussa mainitusta taksin, bussin ja raitiovaunun kolarista johtuen pussiin Kaivokadulle jäänyt vaunu 69 (linjalla 6) poistui Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä peruuttamalla, ilmeisesti Mikonkadulle, josta etuperin takaisin Kaisaniemen suuntaan.

Onnettomuuden selvittelyn aikana ainakin muutama 3T kiersi paikan kääntymällä Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle (ja päinvastoin), oletettavasti myös 6:t ja 9:t kiresivät Kruunuhaan/Aleksin kautta - tästä ei tosin näköhavaintoa.

Onnettomuudessa mukana ollut vaunu 42 pääsi poistumaan paikalta n. klo 13.40 kilvissä "H Töölön halli", suuntasi tosin Mannerheimintietä etelään...

----------


## aki

Ti 13.10

7A / välipala 102
Kympillä melkoisesti NrI vaunuja liikenteessä, ainakin vaunut 39,44,45,51,61 ja 64 havaittu iltapäivällä.

----------


## ratikkakuski

15.10. klo 9.45

HKL Mlnrv 91 VH - KH - 
koeajossa

----------


## Albert

Päiväliikenteessä nähtyjä manneja ollut 13.10. linjalla 7B ja 14.10. linjalla 1 ja 6/8.
No, linjan 6/8 Frezza seisoi jo klo 14 jälkeen Koskelassa.

----------


## aki

To 15.10

Aamulla yhdeksän aikaan sattui hesperianpuiston kohdalla raitiovaunun ja henkilöauton törmäys, Linjalla 7A olleen vaunun 52 kylkeen osui henkilöauto joka oli ilmeisesti kääntymässä mannerheimintieltä vasemmalle pohj.hesperiankadulle. Paikalle tuli HKL:n raivausauto H055 ja heti sen jälkeen paloauto ja ambulanssi! turmavaunun taakse jäi mottiin ainakin kolme vaunua, itse menin onnettomuuspaikan ohitse 10:llä ja keskustaanpäin raitiovaunut pääsivät ajamaan normaalisti! Onnettomuuden selvittelyn ajan ainakin osa linjojen 4,7A ja 10 vaunuista ajettiin arkadiankadun ja runeberginkadun kautta.

----------


## risukasa

15.10.09

#101 linjaliikenteessä kolmosen 20-puolella. Vaunussa kuulemma variotram-tyyppinen 'lähtee'-merkkiääni.

----------


## Albert

> To 15.10
> Aamulla yhdeksän aikaan sattui hesperianpuiston kohdalla raitiovaunun ja henkilöauton törmäys, Linjalla 7A olleen vaunun 52 kylkeen osui henkilöauto.


Kylläpä Saksassa peruskorjatuille Nr ykkösille nyt sattuu. Ensin 42 ja nyt 52!

----------


## aki

> Kylläpä Saksassa peruskorjatuille Nr ykkösille nyt sattuu. Ensin 42 ja nyt 52!


Joo on tosi harmillista että uutuuttaan kiiltävät vaunut joutuvat kolhittaviksi ensimmäisinä! mieluummin saisi "uhreiksi" joutua kauhtuneemmat vaunut kuten 31,41,43 jne..

----------


## SD202

Havaintoja to-illalta 15.10.:
"Uutuuttaan kiiltelevä" NrI -vaunu 70 ajeli linjalla 6/8.

Marianne-vaunu 154 taasen ajeli tilausajoa.

----------


## NS

15.10.2009, alkuillan havaintoja välipalavaunuista: 102 linjalla 6/8 ja 80 linjalla 3B/T. Vaunu 76 edelleen nelosella.




> Kylläpä Saksassa peruskorjatuille Nr ykkösille nyt sattuu. Ensin 42 ja nyt 52!





> Havaintoja to-illalta 15.10.: "Uutuuttaan kiiltelevä" NrI -vaunu 70 ajeli linjalla 6/8.


Eipä ole vaikea arvata, mihin vaunuun seuraavaksi rysäytetään.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rvk1249

> Välipalalista:
> 
> 76,80,85,86,91,*98*,99,101,102 ja tulossa 110 (6.10. ei oltu vielä katkaistu)


Lisätään listaan seuraava uhri, eli 112.

----------


## risukasa

Tänään 16.10.09 Bombardierilla päällä jonkinlainen huoltokutsu, vuoronsa päättävät vaunut ajetaan huoltoon niin että variotramit menevät omalle raiteelleen.

----------


## GT8N

20.10.

Tänään noin 10.30 Vauriotram 220 vaurioitti itseään ja ympäristöään. Vaunu oli kääntymässä Kaarlenkadulta Helsinginkadulle linjalla 9 (vuoro 84), kun sen toinen teli suistui vaihteessa (, josta käännytään joko Urheilutalon tai Vilhonvuoren suuntaan). Vaunun 2. osan viimeinen ikkuna särkyi osuessaan liikennevaloon, joka oli liikenteenjakajassa, jonka yli toinen teli jyräsi. Vaunun 2. ,3. ja 4. osa kärsi  vahinkoja vaihteen, asfaltin, liikenteenjakajan ja liikennevalon ohella.

Liikenne oli poikki Kaarlenkadulla kokonaan. 236 linjalla 1 sekä 74 3B:llä jäi mottiin. H055:n kiskoessa vaunua takaisin raiteille (ilmeisesti puoleenpäivään asti), kulki 1 ja 3B Vilhonvuoren kautta, sekä 9 ilmeisesti reittiä Hakaniemi - Vilhonvuori - Urheilutalo - Aleksis Kiven katu. Jokin 9:n vuoro ajoi ilmesiseti myös Oopperan kautta.

Varioiden suistuminen näyttää nykyään olevan muotia, joten olisikohan aika lopettaa museoraitiotierakantaminen, ja siirtyä syväuraisiin vaihteisiin.

----------


## Albert

20.10.: Olisiko uusi kuljettajakurssi alkanut? Koskelassa niveliä, yksi manne ja yksi "vatsakas" manne ajoivat ympyrärataa koulutuskilvet päällä.
Mites kuljettajat, onko sellainen vastavaihde kunnossa, josta suorilla ajettaessa kuluu kielista klank-klank joka telin kohdalla (Vallilan pohjoinen tulovaihde)?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 20.10.
> 
> Tänään noin 10.30 Vauriotram 220 vaurioitti itseään ja ympäristöään. Vaunu oli kääntymässä Kaarlenkadulta Helsinginkadulle linjalla 9 (vuoro 84), kun sen toinen teli suistui vaihteessa (, josta käännytään joko Urheilutalon tai Vilhonvuoren suuntaan). Vaunun 2. osan viimeinen ikkuna särkyi osuessaan liikennevaloon, joka oli liikenteenjakajassa, jonka yli toinen teli jyräsi. Vaunun 2. ,3. ja 4. osa kärsi  vahinkoja vaihteen, asfaltin, liikenteenjakajan ja liikennevalon ohella.
> 
> Liikenne oli poikki Kaarlenkadulla kokonaan. 236 linjalla 1 sekä 74 3B:llä jäi mottiin. H055:n kiskoessa vaunua takaisin raiteille (ilmeisesti puoleenpäivään asti), kulki 1 ja 3B Vilhonvuoren kautta, sekä 9 ilmeisesti reittiä Hakaniemi - Vilhonvuori - Urheilutalo - Aleksis Kiven katu. Jokin 9:n vuoro ajoi ilmesiseti myös Oopperan kautta.
> 
> Varioiden suistuminen näyttää nykyään olevan muotia, joten olisikohan aika lopettaa museoraitiotierakantaminen, ja siirtyä syväuraisiin vaihteisiin.


Kuulemani mukaan perässä tulleen vaunun kuljettaja oli tehnyt emämunauksen ja kääntänyt vaihteen liian aikaisin! Vaihteenkääntömagneetin boksi lienee Kaarlenkadulla varsin etäällä vaihteesta.

----------


## risukasa

> 20.10.: Olisiko uusi kuljettajakurssi alkanut? Koskelassa niveliä, yksi manne ja yksi "vatsakas" manne ajoivat ympyrärataa koulutuskilvet päällä.
> Mites kuljettajat, onko sellainen vastavaihde kunnossa, josta suorilla ajettaessa kuluu kielista klank-klank joka telin kohdalla (Vallilan pohjoinen tulovaihde)?


En sanoisi että kunnossa, mutta suhteellisen normaali, valitettavasti. Kaikesta huolimatta aina on hyvä pitää korvat auki ja vinkata työnjohdolle, että tarkistuttavat asian, jos jokin epäilyttää.

Koskelassakin on nyt ratapiha aikamoinen taistelukenttä. Huoltohallin luoteiskulmalla on asetettu yhteen vaihteeseen 5km/h nopeusrajoitus. Ja illan sisäänajoihin on tämänhetkinen ohje, että vikalapulliset matalat ajetaan raiteelle 22, tämäkin raidevaurion takia.

Näytti aamusella siltä, että #58 tuotiin Saksasta peruskorjauksesta ja seuraava vaunu sinne menossa on #59.

Kaarlenkadun vaihteesta olen sitä mieltä, että siihen tosiaankin tarvittaisiin tuoreinta tekniikkaa. Etupäässä välityskyvyn parantamiseksi, mutta siinä kyljessä tulisi sitten lisää turvallisuuttakin.

----------


## Albert

> Näytti aamusella siltä, että #58 tuotiin Saksasta peruskorjauksesta ja seuraava vaunu sinne menossa on #59.


Sen näin tänään 20.10., että 59 on poissa "siitä pilttuusta".  Mutta olivat sitten ehtineet iltapäivään mennessä siirtää 58:nkin pois. Siinä pilttuussa oli vain "HKL 510", ulkonaisesti ennallaan.

----------


## rvk1249

> ... Siinä pilttuussa oli vain "HKL 510", ulkonaisesti ennallaan.


Siis entinen 510, tuleva HKL 166.

----------


## risukasa

21.10.09

Kasvupyrähdyksen kokenut #98 tänään Vallilan pihassa.

----------


## Albert

> Siis entinen 510, tuleva HKL 166.


Kyllä, kyllä.
Sehän on ollut siellä sisällä jo pitkään. Onkohan sille mitä tehty?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kuulemani mukaan perässä tulleen vaunun kuljettaja oli tehnyt emämunauksen ja kääntänyt vaihteen liian aikaisin! Vaihteenkääntömagneetin boksi lienee Kaarlenkadulla varsin etäällä vaihteesta.


Risteykseenhän asennettiin viime vuonna turvavaihde, minkä pitäisi estää mainituntapaiset onnettomuudet. Tosin järjestelmä on ollut nurin jo erittäin pitkään. Milloinkahan korjataan?

----------


## ess

> Risteykseenhän asennettiin viime vuonna turvavaihde, minkä pitäisi estää mainituntapaiset onnettomuudet. Tosin järjestelmä on ollut nurin jo erittäin pitkään. Milloinkahan korjataan?


Turvalaitteen synkkaaminen valokierron kanssa vaan on ollut ongelmallista.

----------


## hylje

Mitäköhän ongelmia siinä voi olla? Onko liikennevalojärjestelmä sekundaa eikä jaksa yleensä ilmoittaaa vaiheista turvalaitteelle? Onko turvalaite karmeaa laatua eikä tottele? Molempia?

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Eilen 21.10. klo 21.40 aikoihin Urheilutalolta meni 3B Hesaria Oopperalle päin (kilvissä 3B Eläintarha) ja 7B Brahista Alppilaan päin (rullakilpi 7B). Mikä meininki?

----------


## aki

Torstai 22.10

Linjan 3B raitiovaunu törmäsi taksin kanssa punavuoressa Fredrikinkadun ja Merimiehenkadun risteyksessä Torstaina päivällä, vartti-lehden kuvien perusteella vaunuun 90 ei näyttänyt tulleen vaurioita, taksista sen sijaan räjähti etukumi! Aika tiuhaan näyttää nyt tapahtuvan haavereita raitiovaunuille!

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika tiuhaan näyttää nyt tapahtuvan haavereita raitiovaunuille!


Raitiovaunuilleko? En tiedä, mitä tässä on tarkalleen ottaen tapahtunut, mutta esim. taannoin Kaivokadulla, missä "Ratikka murskasi taksin", kuten HS ilmoitti, tuo tapahtuma johtui yksinkertaisesti siitä, että taksi ajoi raitiovaunukaistalle. Kesällä olin kyydissä, kun "Raitiovaunu ruhjoi taksia". No, ei kai voi olla ruhjomattakaan, kun taksi tulee Mikonkadun kävelykadulta Aleksille yllättäen ja pyytämättä, ja vielä sellaista vauhtia, että joutuu vastapuolen jalkakäytävälle. Ihme, ettei osunut jalankulkijoihin.

Kun verrataan helsinkiläisten taksinkuljettajien ja raitiovaununkuljettajien ajotapaa, niin yleisesti ottaen toiset ajavat aivan miten sattuu ja toiset hyvin (liian?) varovasti. Toiset ajavat ylinopeutta, toiset eivät. Toiset ajavat kävelykaduilla ja jalkakäytävillä, toiset vain kävelykaduilla ja vain silloin kun se on sallittua.

Ennemmin sanoisin, että sattuupa paljon haavereita takseille. Mutta sitä en kyllä yhtään ihmettele. Ennen taksikuskit olivat todellisia ammattilaisia, ja osa on ehkä vieläkin, mutta liian monet eivät. Ajetaan mistä ja ennen kaikkea miten sattuu. Perille löytämisen kanssa on vähän niin ja näin, eikä aina haluta asiakasta viedä sinne minne tämä haluaa. Kaikkea tätä olen joutunut seuraamaan ja kokemaan siitä huolimatta että vältän sikahinnoiteltuja taksejamme viimeiseen asti.

----------


## Albert

22.10.:
HKL *332* Koskelan romuraiteella  :Crying or Very sad: .
Kuva SRS-uutiset.

----------


## risukasa

> Mitäköhän ongelmia siinä voi olla? Onko liikennevalojärjestelmä sekundaa eikä jaksa yleensä ilmoittaaa vaiheista turvalaitteelle? Onko turvalaite karmeaa laatua eikä tottele? Molempia?


Syy on se, että Kaarlenkadulta tuleville ei haluta tarpeeksi pitkää valovaihetta. Ironista kyllä, tuo suistumisonnettomuus on ollut hyväksi liikenteen sujuvuudelle tuossa risteyksessä. Valot ovat pimeänä ja kaikki, varsinkin raitiovaunuissa matkustavat, pääsevät läpi sujuvasti.

Tänään 23.10.09 aamun ensimmäinen lähtijä uupui Kaupunginpuutarhalle. Hallista oli ehditty ajaa alle vartti, kun vaunun #86 (vuoro 64) A-moottoripuhallin lakkasi toimimasta. NrII-vaunuissa se tarkoittaa että vaunua ei voi omin konein ajaa, koska sama puhallin jäähdyttää tyristoreja. Tuo vaunu on kuulemma viimeaikoina aiemminkin sipannut linjalle samasta syystä.

----------


## Albert

23.10.: Kaksi uutta mlnrv-väliosaa Vallilassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Fiksuinta on taittaa vaunut kasaan pysäkillä niin nousu käy näppärästi.


OK, taitetaan jatkossa vaunut, mutta mihin se vauva laitetaan taittamisen ajaksi? Ei osaa vielä seistä omin jaloin.

----------


## risukasa

> OK, taitetaan jatkossa vaunut, mutta mihin se vauva laitetaan taittamisen ajaksi? Ei osaa vielä seistä omin jaloin.


Jos on yksinään liikkeellä, niin tuo voi kieltämättä olla ongelma. Tai jos ei saa muilta matkustajilta apua rattaiden taittamiseen.

----------


## rvk1249

> 22.10.:
> HKL *332* Koskelan romuraiteella .
> Kuva SRS-uutiset.


On siellä pihalla romutukseen menossa HKL 13 myös.

----------


## Albert

> On siellä pihalla romutukseen menossa HKL 13 myös.


26.10.: Vielä se 13 on kuitenkin letkassa "nuorempien kavereiden" kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 26.10.: Vielä se 13 on kuitenkin letkassa "nuorempien kavereiden" kanssa.


Se on kuitenkin menossa romuksi.

----------


## Albert

> Se on kuitenkin menossa romuksi.


No ovatko 11 ja 14 vielä olemassa / menossa romuksi?

----------


## Kaid

26. 10. päivän välipalahavaintoja: 76 linjalla 4 ja 80 linjalla 3B/T (ex-B-puoli) kohtasivat kauniisti Mannerheimintiellä Forumin kohdalla n. 12:55.

----------


## 339-DF

> No ovatko 11 ja 14 vielä olemassa / menossa romuksi?


Tästä minulla ei ole tietoa. Veikkaisin kuitenkin, ettei vasta siistittyä ja ulkomaalattua vaunua 11 panna romuksi, samoin 14 on käytössä kampanjavaununa. Joskus oli puhetta, että toisellekin kampanjavaunulle olisi tarvetta, niin ollen en pidä todennäköisenä että se ainoa romutettaisiin.

----------


## Jusa

Onpa hienoa nähdä SRS uutisivulla olevia Albertin ottamia ensikuvia tulevasta jätkäsaaren ratatyömaasta.

Kyllä nyt jokaisen on uskominen, että ratikkaa sinne tosissaan viedään, eikä mitään sarvijaakkoja.

----------


## risukasa

Jotenkin tulee sellainen fiilis tästä touhusta, että kerrankin saadaan jotain aikaan eikä vain jahkailla  :Smile:  Länsisataman matkustajaterminaali on toki ollut tuossa jo jokusen kymmentä vuotta, mutta ainakin tulevaan asuinrakentamiseen ollaan nyt varautumassa ajoissa.

----------


## Safka

Hesarin ja Flemarin kulmaan näyttää lisättäneen puuttuva valoetuus eli linjalla 8 Salmikseen päin. Ainakin ledi vilkkui ja ajolupa myönnettiin odottamattoman nopeasti.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Hesarin ja Flemarin kulmaan näyttää lisättäneen puuttuva valoetuus eli linjalla 8 Salmikseen päin. Ainakin ledi vilkkui ja ajolupa myönnettiin odottamattoman nopeasti.


Itse tein samanlaisen havainnon eilen. Etuisuus tässä ajosuunnassa katosi melko pian uusien liikennevalojen käyttöönoton jälkeen noin vuosi sitten, mutta nyt se on toivottavasti tullut pysyvästi takaisin. Seuraavaksi kasilinjalle (ja kolmosille) voitaisiin palauttaa etuisuudet Caloniuksenkadun ja Runeberginkadun risteykseen. Tässä risteyksessä oli aikaisemmin varsin hyvät etuisuudet ratikoille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Seuraavaksi kasilinjalle (ja kolmosille) voitaisiin palauttaa etuisuudet Caloniuksenkadun ja Runeberginkadun risteykseen. Tässä risteyksessä oli aikaisemmin varsin hyvät etuisuudet ratikoille.


Kyseisessä risteyksessä kokeillaan ei etuutta etuajassa ajaville -toimintoa.

----------


## Safka

> Kyseisessä risteyksessä kokeillaan ei etuutta etuajassa ajaville -toimintoa.


Kyseisenlaisia valoja voisi olla pysäkkien jälkeiset valot, muttei niitä pysäkkien välillä sais olla!

Siks toisekseen mitenkä vaikuttaa keskimääräisiin ajoaikoihin tällaiset tarkoitukselliset hidastukset? Maalaisjärkeä kun käytän, niin päättelen siitä seuraavan aikatauluja seuraavan kerran muutettaessa jälleen lisää aikaa; onko noin?

----------


## risukasa

> Kyseisenlaisia valoja voisi olla pysäkkien jälkeiset valot, muttei niitä pysäkkien välillä sais olla!
> 
> Siks toisekseen mitenkä vaikuttaa keskimääräisiin ajoaikoihin tällaiset tarkoitukselliset hidastukset? Maalaisjärkeä kun käytän, niin päättelen siitä seuraavan aikatauluja seuraavan kerran muutettaessa jälleen lisää aikaa; onko noin?


Ei ajoaikoja pidä lyhentää etuajassa ajamalla, niitä pitää lyhentää poistamalla aikataulusta ajoaikaa.

----------


## aki

29.10

Pari välipalahavaintoa aamulta:

3T / 85 (tuli vastaan manskulla kohti eläintarhaa)
6 / 101

Kympillä oli vastikään peruskorjatut NrI:t 42 ja 44.

----------


## tsvk

Tänään 29.10. noin kello 16:15 Kaivokadulta Manskulle vasemmalle kääntymässä ollut 3B ajoi ilmeisesti epähuomiossa väärässä tilassa olevan vaihteen ohi ja joutui lopulta kääntymään reitiltään pois oikealle, Lasipalatsin pysäkille.

Ennen kääntymistään ruuhkatäysi vaunu seisoi kymmenisen minuuttia paikallaan kuskin yrttäessä ensin peruutusoperaatiota, mutta tilaa ei tainnut olla kun takana jonossa seisoi jo Variotram.

----------


## Compact

> Tänään 29.10. noin kello 16:15 Kaivokadulta Manskulle vasemmalle kääntymässä ollut 3B ajoi ilmeisesti epähuomiossa väärässä tilassa olevan vaihteen ohi ja joutui lopulta kääntymään reitiltään pois oikealle, Lasipalatsin pysäkille.
> 
> Ennen kääntymistään ruuhkatäysi vaunu seisoi kymmenisen minuuttia paikallaan kuskin yrttäessä ensin peruutusoperaatiota, mutta tilaa ei tainnut olla kun takana jonossa seisoi jo Variotram.


Jaahas, siinä lienee mennyt edellä lehtikelistä johtuen aikataulustaan runsaasti myöhäänjäänyt Seiskan Manne Krunikan käymättäjättävällä vakio-oikaisureitillään Unioninkadulta aseman ohi Lasipalatsille. Eilen matkustin samaan aikaan Seiskan Mannella, joka tuohon aikaan "aina" kääntyy Kaivokadulta vanhan Seiskan perinteitä noudattaen Kaivokadulta Tölikaan.

Kuka ehtii katsastaa tilanteen huomenna, niin sama toistuu aivan varmasti. Jos Manne vain on liikkeellä.

On muuten kaamea ajokeli parhaillaan Manneille noilla puistoradoilla, joita Ykkösellä ja Seiskalla piisaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ainakin manne 151 oli tänään 7A:lla, en tiedä oliko se, joka tuosta oikaisi.

Näkyi muuten Kaarlen-Hesarin valot olevan taas päällä. Harmillisen ripeää toimintaa, olis nyt saaneet olla kuukauden-pari pimeinä...

----------


## late-

> Syy on se, että Kaarlenkadulta tuleville ei haluta tarpeeksi pitkää valovaihetta.


Etuuspyyntö Kaarlenkadun pysäkiltä Hesarille päin vaihtui viime yön datapäivityksessä ovipyynnöksi. Pidennysvaraa tuossa on aina ollut, mutta turvalaite esti käyttämästä sitä. Nyt kahden vaunun pitäisi päästä perätysten valoista, jos vain takaa tuleva pääsee pysäkille asti ja ehtii sulkea ovet ennen edessä olevan vaunun kuittia.

----------


## Safka

> Mites kuljettajat, onko sellainen vastavaihde kunnossa, josta suorilla ajettaessa kuluu kielista klank-klank joka telin kohdalla (Vallilan pohjoinen tulovaihde)?


Ilmeisesti ei, koska eilisen päiväkäskyn mukaan siitä on nyt katkennut kieli.

----------

